# Sidi Shoe Sizing



## strohman (Apr 7, 2006)

I asked a question about the sizing of Sidi shoes about a week ago and most people said that I really needed to try them on first. I know that it's good advice, but I checked all over the net, and the nearest store selling Sidi shoes is 3 hours away! 

I think I'm better off just buying a pair online from somewhere that I can return them. 

Currently I am wearing a pair of Specialized Comp--Size 42. (But I believe that Specialized shoes run a little large.) In street shoes I usually wear a 9, but sometimes 8.5 in a wide shoe. According to the Sidi conversion chart, I'm between a 42.5 and 43. I'm leaning toward the 43 Mega. 

Should I try the smaller size first or the larger size? 

Thanks!


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Re-read your first thread.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Try 'em on, if you like, bet be forewarned that even in the Mega shoes, the toe box is low volume, and the last isn't that wide. I went from Sidi Genius 5 Megas, to Specialized Carbon Pro Comps, to Shimano SH-R215s. The Sidis were the most narrow and low volume of the bunch. The Specialized shoes where the largest, highest volume of the shoes. I couldn't get on with the screwed by Body Geometry philosophy on shoes, and the Spesh shoes just ended up being a bit too large to work right. The Shimanos were the Goldilocks shoes of all that I tried and fit just right.

As to the sizing difference. The Sidis required a full Euro size larger than the Spesh shoes.

I don't know what you've tried in the past, but it's worth going to a few LBSs to try on the different shoes they have. Bike shoes are like underwear when it comes to what a person likes. Some guys like BVD's, and some guys, like Juanmoretime, like leatherette thong underwear. Go figure.


----------



## strohman (Apr 7, 2006)

*Sidi Sizing*

Wow, if Sidi's really are that narrow, even in the Mega's, then I won't be able to wear them at all. I usually wear New Balance tennis shoes due to the wide widths.

As for bike shoes, the Specialized Comp are the only ones that I have ever tried. My LBS carries a lot of bikes, but not many choices in shoes, seats, etc. 

A new small LBS just opened and I am planning to checking them out. I called yesterday and they carry Diadora, Lake, and Scott shoes. 

I'm not obsessed with name brands, but the Sidi reviews were better than anything else I ever read. They make you want to see what all the fuss is about! So many people talk about wearing Sidi's and being able to ride longer due to the comfort. I'm always a little skeptical, but I would like to try them out! 

Maybe I really will have to take a road trip to a larger city where I can try on a lot of different shoes.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Sidi*

The Sidi standard shoe is based on "D" width foot.

The Sidi Mega is based on a "EE" width foot.

Hopefully that info will help since you have been fit for NB shoes.


----------



## kcdoc (Dec 30, 2007)

better try em on. I have the same problem....wide foot, size 9 New Balances in 2E width, etc...
I have a Sidi size 43 Mega, and they fit like a glove. In fact, i had to place a custom insole in them to take up some of the room. Unlike Root, i found the toe box to be big and overall the shoe had alot of volume.


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

i bought sidi genius 5 as my second pair...

first was $80 shimano i bought in a fairly nice bike shop. however, when i tried them on the guy helping me didnt really tell me how they should fit or anything at all. he was no help. i wish i knew how they were supposed to fit cause i bought them way to big (mostly too long). gave me back foot and calf problems.

so a year later i bought sidi online after hearing all the rave reviews. i went a size or two down from the shimanos. when i tried them on, i decided they were still tooo big so i sent them back for another size smaller.

i am still using this pair, but they are still too long. so, go to the bike shop and try on shoes and just pick a pair that fits well. i fell into the trap of paying for teh sidi name and thinking that makes them better than other shoes. i think it really just matters that they fit well for your feet and i guess as long as they have a ratcheting top buckle, thats all you need to look for.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

FLbiker said:


> The Sidi standard shoe is based on "D" width foot.
> 
> The Sidi Mega is based on a "EE" width foot.
> 
> Hopefully that info will help since you have been fit for NB shoes.


+1

I wear New Balance 767's in a 'D' width...9.5US, 43Euro

Sidi's are standard width and a 43.5...Fit like a glove...

I've tried Specialized shoes, Shimano shoes and a few others...All are too wide and have too much volume...


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

You have to try them on. I've used Sidi for the last 20 years. about 5 years ago I bought a set of 43.5 dominators and they fit like a glove. Since they fit like a glove I bought another pair. For some reason 44 fit like a glove. I still wear the same size street shoe, and I haven't gained or last weight. The only thing I can think of is they tweaked the sizing or something. 

In reality just because two shoes are the same size, make, and model doesn't guaranty they are.

Shoes are not components you choose. The shoes choose you. I get people that come into the shop, and want the lightest shoe they can get, with fit coming in second place in order of priority. I ride with a lot of these people, some get away with it, and others complain after 60 miles rides their feet hurt, but it's not the $300 shoes, they simply are not used to the shoes yet. Shoe are not something you should get used to.

Shoes are a very important thing. If you going to buy a set of Sidi's then you buying a product that will probably last you for many years. It's worth that 3+ hour drive to insure those shoes fit.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

If your arch is lower, Sidi's will fit a fairly wide foot (I'm a 10D, actually probably a hair over, and 44 Sidi's fit me fine). I was swimming in a Specialized 44 (or 10, whichever), but I have a low arch.


----------



## Strings (Mar 25, 2007)

It's going to be close for you but I would try the larger size first.
I wear US 8.5 EU 42 New Balance 4E shoes. On the Sidi size chart the 8.5 is between 42 and 42.5 I thought the chart was bad for 8.5 until I tried to size the 9s you need.

I was searching shops for the Zeta Mega when I finally found a shop with 42.5 Genius 5.5 Mega & Std. The standard clamped the sides of my feet. They didn't have the 42s.

I bought the 42.5 Mega which has about 1cm of space between the tip of my big toe and the front of the shoe. The width is perfect.

While I was searching, I found a store that had the Time 42.5 which also fit perfectly. Couldn't get past the red and white however.

This online store has good prices and stock but a 15% restocking fee.
http://shop.sunrisecyclery.com

This store has no restocking fee but their stock of Megas has changed in the past few months and they no longer show much discounts .
http://www.lickbike.com/manfline1.asp?MANF='Sidi'

I have ordered from both in the past without a problem.

Hope you find a match.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

I wear a size 11 shoe and a 11.5 cycling shoe which is a 45.5 Northwave which I was told are pretty wide. Went last night to try on some new shoes and picked sidis to try a different brand and I was fitted to 46s and they were tight to the point I could barely close the velcro straps. So IME they're gonna run a bit small and the toe box is a bit narrow which is why I didn't end up buying a pair.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

Northwaves run a size large, apparently. I wear 44 Euro in most everything (save for a few, like Gaerne, that really don't fit me) but a 43 Northwave. I think that the 43 Northwave may even be bigger than any 44 I have (Sidi, DMT, Carnac, Shimano),


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

I have very skinny feet with narrow ankles and wide toes (wide but low volume). The Sidi 5.5 fits me perfectly in a 46 mega.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Sidi's are sized for Italian elves. My big dumb 'merican feet need Specialized.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I have the Specialized Comp size 43 and the SIDI mega size 43. I think they fit almost exactly the same. The SIDI's are a little sloppier but they are old and the Specialized insoles tighten up the movement of your foot inside the shoe. This is an advantage when powering but I prefer the long ride comfort of the SIDI


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm trying to find a SIDI MTB shoe, but all my LBS only have the road shoes
is the sizing the same between the two for each model? ie is the Dominator 6 the same as the Genius 5.5.
I have found I can get the correct cleat position on my Specialized road shoes but not on my same sized MTB shoes.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I wear 45.5 in both Specy and Sidi. The Specy's have a roomier toe box than the Sidis. Both are very comfortable shoes. The Sidis are like wearing slippers.


----------



## DERMotorSports (Nov 21, 2007)

strohman said:


> I asked a question about the sizing of Sidi shoes about a week ago and most people said that I really needed to try them on first. I know that it's good advice, but I checked all over the net, and the nearest store selling Sidi shoes is 3 hours away!
> 
> I think I'm better off just buying a pair online from somewhere that I can return them.
> 
> ...


Over the years - say 18 years with a 5 year break (in other words various models) - I have found that the Sidi shoes are 100% compatable with Cole Haan sizing. No other shoes, be they tennis, running, racing, trail, hiking, auto racing, motorcycle racing&c have had any consistency amongst them - even say a Nike running Air Max trainer to a next generation Nike Air Max trainer, BUT the stupid Cole Haan to Sidi cycling has always and continues to hold up for me. Your experience may differ.

Dan Law
DER MotorSports


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Go to a shoe store and use their Brannock device. You know, the little sizing dodad that you step on to determine your shoe size. Then email the info to Sara at Veltec Sports (the U.S. Sidi distributor) [email protected]

She will tell you exactly what size you need. I did it an the size she suggested fits great!


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Some of you guys are really squeezing into those shoes. I am a US 9, (actually just a shade under between an 8.5 and 9) and have always worn 44 1/2s in Sidi's regular. My foot is somewhat narrow too.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Strohman,
Hope this doesn't muddy the waters for you....
I wear a street size 8 in a medium width. I have had a pair of Genius 4 shoes in a size 41 for two years. They fit...but the width is a tiny bit tight and the overall volume is a tad tight. They feel fine for the first twenty miles but then I start to realize they're there....if you understand what I'm saying. 

So..after two years of feeling I'd like just a bit more comfort I bought a pair of Specialized Pro Road. I tried the 40, 40 1/2, 41 and 41 1/2 and the 41s were dead on. So...the 41 Sidi and the 41 Specialized were essentially the same shoe except for the fact that the Specialized just offers a bit more volume and that gave me a much more comfortable shoe. They are also a millimeter longer (which is no problem) and a LOT stiffer and lighter.

Good luck.

Steve


----------



## steven55 (May 9, 2007)

*specialized pro carbon versus sidi ergo 2*

I have a pair of specialized in a 42 and feel the same as a sidi 42.5 after the custom insole in the specialized. I may go to a 42 sidi because I feel like I.m slipping some in the heel with the 42.5 sidis. My u.s. size is just a hair below a 9. The bottom line is specialized do feel bigger than sidis without a doubt. It just depends whether you are using their custom insole as to what size to get. I run a 42.5 in the genius sidi and it feels good but the ergo carbon 2 is just a hair bigger- for what its worth. I switched from the specialized because the vari sole makes the outside ball of my foot feel sore after 50 miles as if the foot is sliding to the outside corner.


----------



## 95624 (Oct 23, 2007)

Sidi's half sizes use only full size soles. So a 43.5 is a wider upper on a 43 sole. You can confirm the sole size by looking at the size stamped on the bottom of the sole. The whole sized 45 fits my narrow feet great.


----------



## classicroad (Apr 28, 2012)

I do find they run a bit small. My normal shoe size is 10. My first pair of Sidi's was a 44.5, and they felt too narrow, although I always wear standard-width shoes. My second pair is a 45, although I have not used them yet.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

I have wide feet, size 11. I wear a 45 in Specialized, Sidi and Lake.


----------

